# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, Dec. 18th, 2022 OC CA  Date change EDIT



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2022)

Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride Dec.11th, 2022 (moved to the 18th) Merry Christmas!
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
Theme: CHRISTMAS MAS!!! (Spanish for _"more"_)🥰
When: Sunday Dec.11th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.😁 Exception CHRISTMAS!!!
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow-ish and hills _are minimal_.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.
Christmas Style!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2022)

Bump up next Sunday's Christmas ride;
with pics from today's Christmas decorators.🥰









See ya next Sunday.
"Merry Christmas" to every one you see!🥳


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2022)

Merry Christmas!
Today is forecast rain through the day, so i'm not going; fyi.
There's antique malls and wonderful things to see in 
Old Towne Orange, if you made the trip, enjoy.
@Fonseca927 if in OC today, welcome.
Swing by if you're bored.😎



Pic from the Circle, in Old Towne Orange, yesterday by Mark @mrg 
Merry Christmas!!!
Jason @birdzgarage come over if you make that trip down....🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2022)

I was there yesterday. No rain rides for me


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2022)

I’m out!






I thought they said, it never rains in Southern California?


----------



## ian (Dec 11, 2022)

60 and rain? That's absolutely balmy!


----------



## Fonseca927 (Dec 11, 2022)

I’m in the area but most likely won’t be able to make it over today! I’ll be back first part of January! 🤙🏻


----------



## The Hat (Dec 11, 2022)

Guess we will see you all on the next one 😕


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2022)

For those that can, let’s reconvene this ride next Sunday?
Weather permitting.🤨


----------



## Misterotis (Dec 11, 2022)

Bummer, I was really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Misterotis (Dec 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> For those that can, let’s reconvene this ride next Sunday?
> Weather permitting.🤨



I’m in.


----------



## OC54 (Dec 11, 2022)

It's been raining here in Orange all night and still is at 8:30.   I'm in for next Sun.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> For those that can, let’s reconvene this ride next Sunday?
> Weather permitting.🤨



Might be down for that! Was planning for today, stupid nature…


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Dec 11, 2022)

Looks like I'll see you all in January


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2022)

Ride next Sunday!
For those that can.
I'm not sure yet, as it also is my middle-son's Birthday!
Merry Christmas!




@The Hat Merry Christmas!


----------



## The Hat (Dec 11, 2022)

We will be there👍


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 12, 2022)

*I'm in for next Sunday December 18th Christmas ride *


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2022)

I was going to plan a Monrovia Xmas Ride the Saturday before, but I say we all head out to the OC on Sunday! See you there!

@birdzgarage


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 12, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I was going to plan a Monrovia Xmas Ride the Saturday before, but I say we all head out to the OC on Sunday! See you there!
> 
> @birdzgarage



Bummer


----------



## Scanner (Dec 13, 2022)

I am in December 18. See you in Orange.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2022)

Merry Christmas!!!
Old Towne Orange Christmas Ride
Tomorrow, 12/18/2022
my son Andrew's 29th birthday (he has plans).😎🥳😍


----------



## The Hat (Dec 18, 2022)

Good times today


----------



## The Hat (Dec 18, 2022)

Happy Holidays!
See you all next year


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 18, 2022)

A few pics from the day on the OC Christmas ride. Holiday bike time with great folks!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 18, 2022)

it seems like a bike ride should have more kids.🙂



 🙂


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2022)

Didn't take many pics but had a great day at the Orange Christmas ride, a little snow flurry must have hit the OC last night!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2022)

Glad I made it even tho the Lil' Lady decided to sleep in. You snooze, you lose!


----------



## Misterotis (Dec 18, 2022)

Had a great time today, more than made up for the rain out last week.


----------



## Scanner (Dec 19, 2022)

Wish I could of made it.  Wasn’t feeling well


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> it seems like a bike ride should have more kids.🙂



 more kids at this ride:






Misterotis said:


> Had a great time today








Scanner said:


> Wish I could of made it. Wasn’t feeling well



Teddy, Missed you'n-ur bike; hope you feel better; thanks for staying home.😘



Mike Curtis makes cool Stuff, friend of Chip's. i have wanted one of these Monster Cruisers since 1st Sight.😍









Oh Yeah, there's live music and Light-Bows too!



more kids riding...🥰



Merry Christmas Q.C. on the ride home, 
Search Video from previous Old Towne Orange last year.😎🥳🤩
More rides soon!


----------

